# Cat Stressed and Sometimes Vomits When We Leave Her Alone



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not sure this is in the right section, so if it's not, mods, please move the thread, thanks!

We recently adopted a cat from the local shelter (one month ago). She has had a pretty rough start (if you want to read her back story, here is the link: http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-ca...k-story-very-long-sad-could-graphic-some.html)

Whenever my husband and I are both getting ready to leave the house together, Isis seems to get stressed and very clingy and at times she starts to dry heave and at times she will actually vomit (liquid only).

We had her at the vet today for a check up and she got a clean bill of health so I don't think it's anything health wise, but we have tried to cut down on the stress of us leaving in many ways.

We have tried:
Feliway
Playing with her for 10-20 minutes before we leave to tire her out, hoping she will just sleep when we leave. That has not worked.
Leaving the radio or TV on so it seems like we are there.
Leaving her treats all around the house so that she has to try to find them while we are gone.
Leaving the toys we are trying to teach her how to play with out for her to play while we are gone.
Putting down some catnip and letting her enjoy that.

So far nothing has really worked. I am lucky in that I work from home so she has me around. She really doesn't leave my side when I am home and she's not that independent.

I guess I am looking for advice or maybe I am missing something? The vet says she doesn't think she needs any kind of meds for this (the vet that we see does not believe in pushing medications and prefers a holistic approach). I asked her what we should do and everything she suggested we already do.

So, does anyone else have this problem or any words of wisdom to help? Anything at all would be appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree, adopting a pet for her might help. Someone to keep her company during the day.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

I should have stated that she does NOT get along with other cats at all. We were told before she was adopted that she should be the one and only cat because she does not socialize well with other cats. They tried to socialize her at the shelter, but it never worked out. They said it almost seemed like she became possessed when other cats are around. Sorry, I should have stated that before.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

OwnedByIsis said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I should have stated that she does NOT get along with other cats at all. We were told before she was adopted that she should be the one and only cat because she does not socialize well with other cats. They tried to socialize her at the shelter, but it never worked out. They said it almost seemed like she became possessed when other cats are around. Sorry, I should have stated that before.


How about a dog, some cats who don't like other cats get along with dogs.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

OwnedByIsis said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I should have stated that she does NOT get along with other cats at all. We were told before she was adopted that she should be the one and only cat because she does not socialize well with other cats. They tried to socialize her at the shelter, but it never worked out. They said it almost seemed like she became possessed when other cats are around. Sorry, I should have stated that before.


is this from the same manager who said she didn't get along with people either?


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> is this from the same manager who said she didn't get along with people either?


Ya, I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Cooncatbob-That could be an idea. I wonder if I could arrange some sort of "play date" with a friend's dog and Isis. Maybe if they got used to each other, the dog could come and hang out here when we're gone. I just don't know if we could adopt a dog, but I know we could have a dog over here at times when we are gone. Thanks!

BotanyBlack-No, this was the "Head" shelter manager who said she tried for months to socialize Isis and it wasn't working. I wouldn't trust anything that the other manager said.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

OwnedByIsis said:


> BotanyBlack-No, this was the "Head" shelter manager who said she tried for months to socialize Isis and it wasn't working. I wouldn't trust anything that the other manager said.


Had to ask :smile:

I would def try a dog then


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't blame you for asking  

I know very little about taking care of dogs, but like I said, if I can get my friend to come over with their dog, that might start to get things in the works. 

I'll have to talk it over with my husband when he gets home from work. He's more of a cat person, but loves all animals, so we'll see.


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

you have a kitty who has been very traumatized in her life. she's gone from **** to heaven. of course she's going to freak some when you leave. it may take some time for her to realize that you come back. does she have a shirt or something that smells like you available?


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

D'Lynn-I have socks and a blanket out that smells like both of us, I am letting her sniff it both right now. We need to go out and do groceries in a little bit and are hoping that she will be able to handle being alone if we leave that lying around for her to sleep on.

Mary_NH- I was thinking about that earlier today. We might end up trying to get her another one. I am just scared of a drastic personality change in her. I LOVE her sweet demeanor with us right now and I am scared that adding another cat would change her. She is very calm and relaxed most of the time right now, I wouldn't want to add more stress to her but it is extremely tempting to get her a buddy. Especially from that shelter, I want to adopt them all.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I have a few ideas. I've worked with quite a few families whos dog had SA. There's three major things you can do.

1. Exercise. If you know you have to leave at 3 get out a great toy that she'll play with at 2:30. Play for about 15 minutes. Get her nice and tired. If she's tired then she doesn't have the same amount of energy to get herself all worked up with.

2. Don't make leaving/coming back a big deal. This is the biggest mistake you can do, but it's no natural to us. When you are upset or nervous having someone comfort you helps, but for animals if they get stressed and you try to comfort them it can tell them that they are right for being stressed because you are too. This makes things even worse for them and the problem gets worse. (I'm not saying don't comfort your pet when they are anxious in general, but with SA it just makes things worse.)
Instead make leaving and coming home no big deal. Ignore her for 10-15 minutes before you leave, act like nothing's going on and get ready in small steps. Grab your keys or purse and walk around for 5 minutes doing 'normal' stuff. Then put on your coat and do normal home things. Then put on your shoes and spend 5 minutes wandering around or w/e. When you actually have to leave simply get up and walk out. Don't say anything to the kitty.
Same deal when you get home. Just take off your coat, shoes, and put your purse/keys down like you normally would, and ignore her until she calms down. THEN love on her like no tomorrow. But she has to relax first!

3. Be patient. This can take a long time, and you've only had her for a month. She's still settling in, give her some time.

If you want to hurry things along you could always find a special treat to give to her when you leave. DO NOT throw it away from the door then sneak out! Give it to her calmly, wait until she's done, and calmly leave. This can make leaving nice, rather than scary.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Well we went out for groceries and for a walk...

I think today we had MAJOR progress!

My husband and I went to the pet store, and we found a window perch. 

He installed it on the window sill, put some catnip on it, and she just climbed right up on her condo and right up into the window perch! She has NEVER done anything like that before. She let out some happy little chirps!  

She's been watching the birds outside, and just enjoying being up so high. 

We went out and did what we needed to, and came home to NO vomit and a very happy cat that has been purring since we got home.

It's not perfect, but it's a start!

Thanks to all for your suggestions. If this doesn't work, we'll start trying things everyone mentioned.

Here is a picture of her on the perch. She is looking especially "Pocket Panther" in this pic.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's wonderful! So perhaps some nip on her perch and short trips that increase in length over time might be just the ticket to teach her it's ok and that Mommy and Daddy always come home!

She looks beautiful on her perch!


----------

